# Scrollbereich in Tabelllenzelle, ohne Flash.



## kirchel (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe mal eine Frage, bin mir nicht sicher ob das überhaupt möglich ist , mit HTML,  Java Script  oder so. Möchte gerne auf meiner Webseite ein Textfeld erstellen welches sich nach unten scrollen läst. Es soll nicht sichtbar sein, einzig und allein der Text soll hoch , bzw. runter fahren können und mal soll es über zwei Peiltasten wie in meinem Beispiel steuern können. würde mich auch zufrieden geben wenn man noch nen Scrollbalken sieht oder so. Hauptsache ich muss dazu keine Frames benutzen, weil mein Seiten Layout steht schon, und dann müsste ich alles wieder umbauen.


in Etwa so wie:
<<Hier>>


----------



## hanzen (22. Februar 2005)

Ob das eine gute Idee, nötig, nützlich und wünschenswert ist, ist eine andere Frage,
aber auf der Seite wurde es per JS gelößt. Kannst dir den Code ja mal angucken.

hier ist ein Beispiel mit JS

Ich persönlich hab Scrollbalken ja immer gern selber unter Kontrolle und bin nur ungern auf blöde "scrollgeschwindikeitsangebende" Pfeile angewiesen. Vielleicht geht es anderen ja auch so.


----------



## Maik (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wenn du, wie im Titel umschrieben, eine Tabellenzelle scrollen willst, kannst du dies auch mit der CSS-Eigenschaft *overflow:auto* realisieren:

CSS-Code:

```
td.scroll
{
width: 300px;
height: 140px;
border: 1px solid #000000;
}
```
HTML-Source:

```
<table border="1" cellspacing="5">
  <tr>
    <td class="scroll">
        <div style="overflow:auto; width:100%; height:100%;"> scroll content starts here ... </div>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

[ editpost 20:40 ]

Noch ein Tipp: wenn *td.scroll* in einer umfangreichen / verschachtelten Tabellen-Konstruktion verwendet wird, sollten für das <div>-Element die px-Werte übernommen werden - also:

```
<div style="overflow:auto; width:300px; height:140px;"> scroll content starts here ..... </div>
```
greez, maik.l


----------



## kirchel (23. Februar 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Werde es mal ausprobieren, bei Problemen meld ich mich wieder..


----------



## Wiegi (1. März 2005)

Hallo, ich hätt da auch mal eine Frage.

Ich hab mit JS solche eine Scrollleiste eingefügt. Normalen Text kann ich damit wunderbar scrollen.

Ist es denn auch möglich, da ein Gästebuch einzubinden? Eines, das in PHP programmiert ist?

Danke.


----------

